# PubMed- Crystal structure of the ligand-binding domain of the retinoid X receptor from the ascidian Polyandrocarpa misakiensis.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Related Articles

*Crystal structure of the ligand-binding domain of the retinoid X receptor from the ascidian Polyandrocarpa misakiensis.*

Proteins. 2009 Feb 1;74(2):538-42

Authors: Borel F, de Groot A, Juillan-Binard C, de Rosny E, Laudet V, Pebay-Peyroula E, Fontecilla-Camps JC, Ferrer JL

PMID: 19004016 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]

View the full article


----------

